# ATITool Functionality



## LameGamer2 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm having a new problem with VGA Cooling Fan noise on my ATI Radeon X700 Super 512MB/DDR2 Card (I know, I know, it's a dinosaur).  Can the ATITool utility be used to reduce the fan speed on this card?  If not, can I safely unplug the fan and run the system without it?  I've looked at replacement fans that would screw onto the existing heat sink, but it seems everything would require a modification to fit.  How does one find a replacement VGA cooler that is suited to a particular card?


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 4, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Store/SubCategory.aspx?SubCategory=576&name=VGA-Cooling


----------



## HTC (Jun 4, 2008)

Dunno if this one will suit your card:

Zalman VF700-AlCu

See it here:

http://www.zalman.co.kr/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?Idx=138

Click on the "compatible VGA cards" to see if your card is there!

EDIT

You can use RivaTuner to change the fan speed.


----------

